# Gmail password requirements changed ???



## KCI (Oct 19, 2008)

I just wondered if other Gmail users have had the same problem with log on. I have used Gmail for at least 6 months with a 6 character password without problems. About a week ago I started to have to log on to Gmail at computer start up and when I'd check my mail. It got to be a pain in the butt, so I checked to see why. I found that Gmail now requires a password with 8 or more characters. I have changed my password to meet the requirement and we'll see what happens.  
If you're having the same problem just go to Settings/Accounts/account settings/change password. 
KCI's Wingman


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 20, 2008)

I use a 7 letter PW (all letters) w/o any problem.  Have used it going back to almost when gmail was introduced

George


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 20, 2008)

I HATE the new g mail homepage format.  The tabs going down the side make the home page widgets smaller.  Also, they made changes to the gmail format, and none of us like it.  How about you?


----------



## Icarus (Oct 20, 2008)

Ann-Marie said:


> I HATE the new g mail homepage format.  The tabs going down the side make the home page widgets smaller.  Also, they made changes to the gmail format, and none of us like it.  How about you?



Changes? What changes? The beauty of gmail is that you can use any email application to access it and you almost never need the web interface.

I haven't noticed any password changes either. Mine is also 7 characters.

-David


----------

